# Carpet and Gulp Alive don't mix. It's a great lure scent so here's the remedy.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I was sent a picture of carpet in a fishing cabin that had one of the squat containers of gulp leak into it. Looked like it was dried out and ruined the carpet. The owner had to take it up and try to hide it under a bunk. Just put the fishing lure in jars with good lids and you'll be OK.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Is this spam???!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi, Not spam, You will find that I am a lifelong avid fisherman and outdoorsman that makes videos to teach beginners. Also will give advice without links to video and even a joke now and then. I have fished all over the U.S. and parts of Canada.
Good Fishing,
Clayton Will


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Might not be spam, but it is a sales job for sure. Nothing more than a way to sneak in a sale pitch. You can bet he gets something for this video when you click on it. Say what you want, but his own words ( "am a lifelong avid fisherman and outdoorsman that makes videos to teach beginners.") use your own judgement.


----------



## richland fly guy (Feb 24, 2012)

I am a member on a different forum and willcfish has joined over there. The only things that have been posted is his YouTube videos.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

richland
He's doing the same thing here. To bad someone joins a site just to try and profit off of what others worked so hard to create.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The only one to profit from a YouTube hit is YouTube. I've checked out a couple of his videos and they are clean. 

Welcome to OGF Will. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank You, KaGee


----------

